# Meet your latest INTJ scientist-in-training



## Elenchus (Apr 8, 2012)

I always get such a kick out of INTJs being called "The Scientists" when I am, in actual fact, a science major. :tongue: (I'm not always stereotypical, but when I am, I _really really_ am.)

Anyway, nice to meet you all! Let me know if there's anything you'd like to know about me, I'm a lot better at answering questions than coming up with a laundry list of facts about myself haha.


----------



## ImminentThunder (May 15, 2011)

Welcome to PersonalityCafe! 

Which area of science are you majoring in?


----------



## Elenchus (Apr 8, 2012)

Hey there  I'm majoring in biology - hoping to do something in public health when I graduate. (And if it's in the UK, I'd be able to die happy haha, I'm a hopeless anglophile)


----------



## Niccolo Machiavelli (Aug 7, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!  Don't mind me, I had the generator open and I felt the urge to use it for MBTI mocking purposes! :tongue:


----------



## Zeptometer (Dec 5, 2010)

Niccolo Machiavelli said:


> Welcome to the forum!  Don't mind me, I had the generator open and I felt the urge to use it for MBTI mocking purposes! :tongue:


Oh god, I always said that Willy Wonka was reserved for telling people that they must be new here, but now I've got to make them for the types...


----------



## Pete The Lich (May 16, 2011)

Science news and science jobs from New Scientist - New Scientist

there you go


----------



## tatsuyin (Oct 24, 2011)

mmm willy wonka perfect meme for a newbie . welcome!


----------



## Niccolo Machiavelli (Aug 7, 2011)

I'll do some more then!!! :crazy::crazy::crazy:



Zeptometer said:


> Oh god, I always said that Willy Wonka was reserved for telling people that they must be new here, but now I've got to make them for the types...














tatsuyin said:


> mmm willy wonka perfect meme for a newbie . welcome!


----------



## Elenchus (Apr 8, 2012)

I absolutely approve of the use of (my coincidentally favorite) meme for MBTI mocking haha!


----------



## Zeptometer (Dec 5, 2010)

Niccolo Machiavelli said:


> I'll do some more then!!! :crazy::crazy::crazy:


Oh god, they're fan-fucking-tastic


----------



## Niccolo Machiavelli (Aug 7, 2011)

Elenchus said:


> I absolutely approve of the use of (my coincidentally favorite) meme for MBTI mocking haha!


OMG DUDE! :shocked: You're an INTJ! I'm an INTJ! You like the Willy Wonka Condescending Meme! I like the Willy Wonka Condescending Meme! We have so much in common! :shocked: Let's be best friends! :tongue::crazy::laughing:



Zeptometer said:


> Oh god, they're fan-fucking-tastic


Thank you, sir!  I was hoping we would have an ENTJ here so I could use one on them too! :laughing:











Or ENTP...









Or ENFJ...















I could go on all day, but I'm going to stop now.


----------



## Zeptometer (Dec 5, 2010)

Niccolo Machiavelli said:


> Thank you, sir!  I was hoping we would have an ENTJ here so I could use one on them too! :laughing:
> 
> I could go on all day, but I'm going to stop now.


Don't worry, I'll finish the job

It's funny, because my best friend is an ENTJ and I give him a lot of shit about how he's such a shitty leader.


----------



## Niccolo Machiavelli (Aug 7, 2011)

Zeptometer said:


> Don't worry, I'll finish the job
> 
> It's funny, because my best friend is an ENTJ and I give him a lot of shit about how he's such a shitty leader.


Awesome! 

Yeah, most of the stereotypes are pretty silly. Especially some of the dumb ones people come up with here. Like "I saw an ISTP picking his nose and eating it! :shocked: Do all ISTPs do that?! " Then somebody will chime in "Well I also saw an ISTP do that, so therefore they must ALL do that!"


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

@Niccolo Machiavelli .... when you make one for the ENFJ's ... just put "Type Awesome" ... and that'll do. 

And this is not me speaking .. but a label by one of your own -- the beautiful @knittigan 

Oh .. and @Elenchus .... Welcome on board! 

What's with INTJ's and bio majors, eh? My INTJ brother is a minor in Biology with a major in Acturial Sciences and the other INTJ I know did biogenetic engineering before she did her MBA o.0


----------



## Niccolo Machiavelli (Aug 7, 2011)

Jawz said:


> @_Niccolo Machiavelli_ .... when you make one for the ENFJ's ... just put "Type Awesome" ... and that'll do.
> 
> And this is not me speaking .. but a label by one of your own -- the beautiful @_knittigan_


One of my own?! :shocked: There's nobody like me, homie! :tongue::crazy:


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Niccolo Machiavelli said:


> One of my own?! :shocked: There's nobody like me, homie! :tongue::crazy:


Yeah there are. 

They usually hang out in the ENFP section


----------



## Niccolo Machiavelli (Aug 7, 2011)

Jawz said:


> Yeah there are.
> 
> They usually hang out in the ENFP section


I'm not the PerC Resident Retirement Flip-Flopper, fool! :tongue:


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Niccolo Machiavelli said:


> I'm not the PerC Resident Retirement Flip-Flopper, fool! :tongue:


Yeah .. but you are the resident Rainbow Unicorn


----------



## Niccolo Machiavelli (Aug 7, 2011)

Jawz said:


> Yeah .. but you are the resident Rainbow Unicorn


I'm also the resident Pervert kitteh, Cool Dude cool, Gangsta ninja, 1 Percenter crazy, Robot dry, etc. 

Don't try and pin me down with one label! :tongue:


----------



## knittigan (Sep 2, 2011)

Jawz said:


> @Niccolo Machiavelli .... when you make one for the ENFJ's ... just put "Type Awesome" ... and that'll do.
> 
> And this is not me speaking .. but a label by one of your own -- the beautiful @knittigan


Oh, Jawz, you charmer :wink:

Welcome, @Elenchus! I look forward to seeing another INTJ woman around


----------

